# Summit/Eagle Winter House



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking for a spot in a winter house share or if anybody knows of cheap places to stay in Summit or Eagle. Only have night classes two nights a week so hoping to get my money's worth out of 5 mountain pass and not drive as much.


----------

